# Spouse Visa Info



## Shelby (Feb 9, 2011)

Hello

I'm from the US and am a US citizen, I married my husband in November last year and I'm currently staying with him in the UK for 6 months using just a standard entry visitor visa.

I'll be returning to the USA after the 6 months is up and will apply for a UK spouse visa then. My passport is in my maiden name and I don't want to wait for a replacement and also my return (to the UK) ticket will be in my maiden name (I plan on getting a round trip ticket to the USA and back to the UK).

Can I apply for the spouse visa in my maiden name, will this cause any problems? I'll post closer to the time for further advice regarding the visa process but would appreciate any help regarding the maiden name etc in the meantime.

Thanks

Shelby


----------



## Newyorkaise (Nov 30, 2010)

I can't speak to the question of the spouse visa, but I do think you need to bear in mind that your airline tickets must be in the same name as your travel document (passport).

So if you obtain a new passport once you're back in the States, and you try to fly back to the UK on the return half of a round trip ticket in your maiden name, you will almost certainly encounter difficulty from the security agents at the airport - you should check with the airline to see if they will re-issue your return ticket in your "new" name without a change fee - given that airlines aren't known for their cooperative nature.

Wouldn't it just be easier to leave everything in your maiden name? Certainly in the US there is no legal obligation to formally change your name to that of your husband (you can still be Mrs X in your private life), but perhaps the law is different in the UK.

I'll be interested in the response from people who know the UK rules on this.

Congratulations on your marriage, and good luck to you.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No need to change your name, and you can apply for your spouse visa in your maiden name.


----------



## Shelby (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. As far as I know, I've already changed my name when I was married, I ticked a box on the marriage certificate, doesn't this mean I've already changed my name?

Or are you simply saying there is no need for me to change the name on the passport and that I can apply for the visa in just my maiden name?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Shelby said:


> Thanks for the replies. As far as I know, I've already changed my name when I was married, I ticked a box on the marriage certificate, doesn't this mean I've already changed my name?
> 
> Or are you simply saying there is no need for me to change the name on the passport and that I can apply for the visa in just my maiden name?


Change of name is always optional in UK, and there is no need to change your passport or apply for your visa in your husband's surname. Having said that, if you do want to take your husband's name, then you will have to make changes at some stage. Many married women find it easier to do so at marriage or soon after, but then they don't have a business with settlement visa. If you want to save time while you are back in US, I suggest you do everything in your maiden name, and after moving to UK, change it to your husband's. It shouldn't create any problems as changing name through marriage is common and there is an established procedure for it, usually through submitting your marriage certificate. You get a new passport in your married name through the US consulate.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Shelby said:


> Thanks for the replies. As far as I know, I've already changed my name when I was married, I ticked a box on the marriage certificate, doesn't this mean I've already changed my name?
> 
> Or are you simply saying there is no need for me to change the name on the passport and that I can apply for the visa in just my maiden name?


As far as I know, any box on the marriage certificate is just for the convenience of the town hall. It shouldn't be legally binding in any way, since it's certainly not linked back to your birth certificate or anything.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Shelby (Feb 9, 2011)

Should I start a new thread for this or can I continue this on here?

*I need to apply for my visa soon (I am in the UK on entry visa and have to leave by the end of the 6 month period).*

Can I apply for the visa just before I go back to the USA and make an appointment for the biometrics when I get back, or is that against the terms of the visa (I know I have to be in the USA to get a spouse visa so is it just better to do it as soon as I get back).

Is there a checklist anywhere of what I need to supply.

So far, I think I'll be sending

Covering letter of sponsorship (are there any templates anywher to save us time).
Husbands bank statements x 6
Husbands pay slips x 6
Copy of Husband's passport which will be stamped at a local solicior to certify it's a real copy
About 30 photos showing me and my husband with family over here in England and our friends along with wedding congratulation cards from friends/family etc.

As I've been staying with my husband for the last 4.5 months (it'll be 6 months by the time of the application) - what would I supply to prove we've been in contact. We talk while he's at work (me in house) via google talk which would be a summary of our communication outside of personal one to one communication, would that be ok?

I've got copies of the flight booking for when I came here along with a new booking showing when I'll be returning to the USA too (after my 21st Birthday - I'll be asking them to post date the visa for after my 21st as per my understanding of their rules).

Am I missing anything obvious? *Thanks a lot in advance for any help.*


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Since you're in the UK on the equivalent of a visa waiver, you're going to have to go back in order to put in your spouse visa application. They won't take your application in the UK. Here's the website of the UK consulate in the US: Visas They refer you to Worldbridge, which is the agency that handles visa applications. Follow that link, and you should be able to find checklists and the other information you need to file your spouse visa request.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Shelby (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks, I'll have to wait until I get back to the USA, I know I had to wait for biometrics etc, I just hoped I could do it here (husband will be paying using his credit card) and it would all be ready for my biometrics and for me to send my documents once I got home.

I can still use his credit card in the USA to pay the fee to worldbridge?


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

I want to change my last name after I am in the UK as doing it in the US may take a while and I will have to send in my passport again. When I get my spouse visa will me changing my name make the visa invalid or is there a way to do this? I know they are use to people changing their name but, I want to make sure.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

geishaborealis said:


> I want to change my last name after I am in the UK as doing it in the US may take a while and I will have to send in my passport again. When I get my spouse visa will me changing my name make the visa invalid or is there a way to do this? I know they are use to people changing their name but, I want to make sure.


I have replied on your another thread.


----------



## geishaborealis (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you I just saw that


----------

